# Articles on a Christian view of Art?



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2010)

Can somebody point me to some good articles, written from a Reformed worldview, that talk about art? I'm not looking for articles about art in worship per se (although that's one area of interest) but just a view of art in general.


----------



## Montanablue (May 1, 2010)

A few years ago, World Magazine chose a Christian artist as its "Daniel of the Year." They had a few pieces in that issue about Christianity and art, and at least a few of them are online. WORLD Magazine | Art aflame | Mindy Belz | Dec 17, 05

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------

Note: I think Mindy Belz and Gene Edward Veith are reformed, although I can't be sure. I want to say they're both in the PCA...?

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------

Oh, also, I found Francis Schaeffer's "How Then Should We Live" helpful, although I know many don't consider him reformed.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2010)

Here's a great article I just found: The Kuyper Foundation ~ promoting a renaissance of Christian culture


----------



## janimar (May 1, 2010)

Francis Schaeffer's short book: Art and the Bible is great. The second chapter is also found here Kaleo San Diego Church > Articles > Eleven Distinct Perspectives On Art

Philip Ryken also has a small book Art for God's Sake: A Call to Recover the Arts

H. R. Rookmmacher who advised Schaeffer about art wrote a book called Art Needs No Justification and it is also online The Spiritual MindFrancis Schaeffer's short book: Art and the Bible is great. The second chapter is also found here http://www.kaleochurch.com/article/eleven-distinct-perspectives-on-art/

Also check _By Faith_ magazine (PCA) under their Arts and Culture section. _Do Christians Need Art? _was a recent video/article from from a professor at Coveant http://byfaithonline.com/page/arts-culture/do-christians-need-art There are other good articles in that section you may want to check out.

Makoto Fujimura has been recommended by Philip Ryken so check out his blog http://makotofujimura.blogspot.com/ or this good interview of him by Challies http://www.challies.com/interviews/an-interview-with-makoto-fujimura

I teach at a classical Christian tutorial (Reformed) where I use these materials with my 11th grade omnibus as we focus on building a Christian worldview, which does include the arts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 2, 2010)

Rich - This isn't an article, it is a book... I haven't even read it - just saw it on monergismbooks, but to make you aware (in case you weren't), there's a book out entitled, "Art to the Glory of God" by John Barber.


----------



## SRoper (May 3, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Note: I think Mindy Belz and Gene Edward Veith are reformed, although I can't be sure. I want to say they're both in the PCA...?



Gene Edward Veith is Lutheran.


----------



## Theogenes (May 4, 2010)

Here's one:
http://www.trinityfoundation.org/PDF/067b-ChristianAesthetics.pdf


----------

